# Good price on a Dewalt Scroll Saw



## PaulDoug (Sep 26, 2013)

http://www.amazon.com/DEWALT-DW788-20-Inch-Variable-Speed-Scroll/dp/B000022313/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1387595330&sr=8-2&keywords=dewalt+scroll+saw


----------



## kdc68 (Mar 2, 2012)

I've been eyeballing it for some time when it was $439.99. I bought it just after reading your forum. You saved me $110…...Thank you so much for posting this !


----------

